# A trade that doesn't make you suck, KG stays!



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Atlanta Hawks
Incoming Players: Mike James
Outgoing Players: Lorenzen Wright

Minnesota Timberwolves
Incoming Players: Jarrett Jack, Zach Randolph, Darius Miles
Outgoing Players: Mark Blount, Trenton Hassell, Mike James, 1st Round Pick

Houston Rockets
Incoming Players: Mark Blount, Trenton Hassell
Outgoing Players: Juwan Howard, Bob Sura

Portland Trail Blazers
Incoming Players: MIN 1st round pick, Juwan Howard, Bob Sura, Lorenzen Wright
Outgoing Players: Jarrett Jack, Zach Randolph, Darius Miles

What would you guys think of something like this? I'm a Portland fan who would like another pick in the draft, and I don't see Randolph, Jack or MIles in our future. I personally don't think MIles is done, and I guess that's what you're gambling on with the trade. I think with his idol KG taking a leadership role and yelling at him, it would be good motivation and he is uber athletic, it's just without an older role model and not a good natural leader. Zach is really good, just not a leader or good primary ballhandler either, but he is a best on the boards and in the paint and Garnett's said he's the hardest player in the NBA for him to guard once this year. Since Garnett plays mostly outside a nice inside threat and rebounding king will help out. And Jack doens't really need the ball in his hands to thrive, and is good at getting it into the post, plus it would allow Foye to share many of the ballhandling responsibilities as with Roy now. What do you guys think? I'd say that pick and a couple players that don't fit very well get you into the playoffs.

Jack/Foye/Miles/Randolph/Garnett
seems better than your last good team with spree and cassel


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jack and Randolph would be great to have here, but can Darius even play anymore?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jack, Hudson, Wright
Foye, Mccants
Miles, Davis
KG, Smith
Randolph, Madsen

try and pick up any sort of back up C

just realised we keep ricky, id say yes...dreaming though

do the other teams do this?


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I'd do it.

It looks like a pretty good trade for everyone...it would really help Houston out depth-wise. Would Portland make that big of a trade with a division rival though?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

portland wuldnt do it.

not saying its not gud for portland (altho i'd rather keep randolph, jack and miles), but just that management wuldnt do the trade imo.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

ricky Davis and Darius Miles on the same team??? you know what i'm thinking...

















HELL NO!!!!!!
to 5 cent heads, no thankyou one is good enough


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

i'd do it as well. the only thing is i don't know if we have the right to trade our pick. technically it was supposed to go to the Clippers, but assuming we land in the top10 we get to keep it. I don't know if you're allowed to trade the same pick, the same year or not. Maybe you are.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hollywood476 said:


> ricky Davis and Darius Miles on the same team??? you know what i'm thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ricky's been fine, Darius will more than likely never change but ricky hasnt had any attitude issues to speak of with the wolves, certainly not something that would stop the trade going through


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> Ricky's been fine, Darius will more than likely never change but ricky hasnt had any attitude issues to speak of with the wolves, certainly not something that would stop the trade going through


yeah, i hate the fact that Ricky still has this bad reputation despite the fact that he never causes problems any more. He barely caused any problems in Boston, even. He's still judged based on stuff that happened 5 years ago.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mateo said:


> yeah, i hate the fact that Ricky still has this bad reputation despite the fact that he never causes problems any more. He barely caused any problems in Boston, even. He's still judged based on stuff that happened 5 years ago.


exactly, he seemed to get that rep pretty easily originally and its just stuck with some people.
he's been fine attitude wise while hes been here so i cant see how bringing in someone with a bad attitude reputation would affect ricky at all.

Randolph/Garnett frontline would be unstoppable, hate the fantasy trades u see that could actually improve the team, because you know management is thinking something completely the opposite


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Sounds great for everyone but Portland..getting rid of Jack and Randolph would be a big mistake.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Sounds great for everyone but Portland..getting rid of Jack and Randolph would be a big mistake.


Yeah i dont really get it for Portland either, but hey im a wolves fan so id be down


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It actually does a couple of things for Portland. 

1. Rids them of the last of the "Jailblazer image" they still have (Randolph and Miles)

2. Creates a lot of cap space much sooner than it would have otherwise.

3. Nets another high draft pick in a loaded draft

Talent wise you look at it and go eh??? if your Portland, but getting rid of Miles is huge. Getting rid of Randolphs salary and off court behavior is almost as huge.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Houston Rockets
> Incoming Players: Mark Blount, Trenton Hassell
> Outgoing Players: Juwan Howard, Bob Sura


No, thanks.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> No, thanks.


are you serious? i thought Houston would be straight in for this, it gives them consistant post scoring next to yao, blounts touch has been great this year and also another great defensive wing to put in rotation with battier and tmac... makes the team better as a whole i would have thought.

and @ mediocreman , the only thing i was curious about from the blazers perspective is that they are a very young team, building for the future, zach is still young and a 20/10 threat and Jack is a solid young PG who has been starting all season if im not mistaken?
if the blazers can find enough positives from this and the cap space + pick end up being good decisions it improves all 3 teams IMO


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Cornholio said:


> No, thanks.


Agreed insurance is covering Sura's contract. Howard has 2 years left and both Blount and Hassell have 3. Howard makes less then Blount too


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

kamego said:


> Agreed insurance is covering Sura's contract. Howard has 2 years left and both Blount and Hassell have 3. Howard makes less then Blount too


For all 3 of those years your a championship contendor though, Sura and Howard arent going to win you a ring.
when you face teams like the suns/mavs and they have multiple offensive threats on their wings you need defenders like hassel because battier cant do it all, and when yao or tmac is struggling Blount is a consistant source of points.

theres not a whole lot of point debating too much cause its obviously not happening, but houston fans saying no is puzzling when i feel it makes them better with just a straight player for player swap, which is rare


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

kamego said:


> Agreed insurance is covering Sura's contract. Howard has 2 years left and both Blount and Hassell have 3. Howard makes less then Blount too


? Blount is Howard 2 years ago. Good jump shooter but can't rebound worth a damn. So, at worst, you have a push in Howard for Blount, but then you get Hassell thrown in for free. Sounds like a steal to me.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I like it for Houston too. We almost sent Mike James there for a similar package at the deadline. I would have to think they'd like Hassell and Blount more than him. I think both of them individually are better players than James. Financially it is tough, but it would only be adding another $4Mil in 08/09 and $12Mil in 09/10. Definately worth it imo.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> I like it for Houston too. We almost sent Mike James there for a similar package at the deadline. I would have to think they'd like Hassell and Blount more than him. I think both of them individually are better players than James. Financially it is tough, but it would only be adding another $4Mil in 08/09 and $12Mil in 09/10. Definately worth it imo.


ah the voice of reason
word lol


----------

